# Stan 3D Animations and Jon Hyers 2018 FX releases



## jonhyers (May 28, 2010)

Greetings Haunters:

I'm happy to announce a couple of new Digital Video Products from me [Jon Hyers in association with Aleah Kraft Makeup], and Stan Bissinger, Stan 3D animations. The youtubes pretty much tell the story. One thing you might not know about our work, we try to give haunters a Very Good Value $$$ for the Money. I'm well aware most of my competition including ALL the stock footage houses give you 1-2 FX sometimes 4 for $50-$100, and then charge you $300 dollars for Professional Usage. With Jon Hyers and Stan Bissinger products you get 10 - 30 FX typically, with a variety of choices, such as different backgrounds, and Plain and Simple MORE SCENES.....in the $25-$35.00 range. We love what we do, and we know that customers will be far more happy with variety and choices, rather than a couple of scenes. And if you are a reseller, you don't have to purchase $40,000 worth a year to resell. Whatever you buy, is fine by us!

Spiders Bugs Snakes and Rats - Re-Release
https://youtu.be/fr94UpGIdSs

10 Year Anniversary Re-release of the Spiders and Snakes Video Effects. This has been my most popular Halloween DVD from 2008, so it's been Greatly Added to in 2018, and has new and original content FX, that comes as DVD and HD digital files. Significant Differences: Apple's Final Cut Pro, diverse function Digital Compositor allowed us to do "chroma key" using the cement floor background, behind our Real Snake, which was filmed without greenscreen [since in 2009 I could not do that on Digital Video yet.] We also layered Rats the same way, and The Tarantula filmed on white, to become dozens of spiders. 

Dead Walkers DVD,*
https://youtu.be/LJch3HRPMok

is Jon Hyers answer to the Walking Dead Zombies. With the supreme assistance of Movie Makeup Artist and Tom Savini Graduate, Aleah Kraft, the Dead Walkers will convince people that Zombies are walking in your house, and trying to force their way out. 20 different Scenes come with this digital product, including Vertical Framed Scenes which allow you to Double the Brightness and Resolution of an image, on a Tall thin Window by turning your WideScreen Projector, 90 degrees on it's side. 

From Stan 3D Animations:
Crawling Skeletons
https://youtu.be/FAekZzGjY10

This animation is by a talented CGI Animator, Stan Bissinger [The inventor of 3D Shadow ]. It's a ready-to-project, or stock footage fx of Skeletons Crawling a variety of Wall Surfaces, and Black, with variations with Witch, Bats, and Fire. This video is designed for WALL Projection, inside and out, and will work well to add a Very Large scene of skeletons.

Pop Up Skeletons
https://youtu.be/gtAUXdw5HxM 

CGI Skeleton FX, popping up into view from many sides of the picture frame, and in a variety of backgrounds from Inside, to Outside to Fog and Black. 24 base FX plus some variations.

Talking Jackolantern 
https://youtu.be/xCCFiuAPUME

This Product is designed for Projection of a talking Jackolantern in a window, or directly onto an Uncarved Pumpkin, or Round White Beach Ball. 6 variations are included, with full Jackolantern moving, and static, plus Eyes Nose and Mouth of the pumpkin, to project onto a Pumpkin. In all scenes, the Voice talks for a two minute sequence, with a general Spooky Halloween theme - MIGHT be Singing also if Stan gets it done.

Halloween Bats
http://www.youtube.com/embed/pnIb1P9bmBY

A supreme feature filled bats FX video series. If you like a few bats, or a lot of bats, this DVD has it covered. Bats range from outside, to inside against various room interiors, white walls, and contemporary wall interiors, and Fog.

[DVDs in stock now here, also carried by Morris Costumes, will be up on my website by the end of August - www.virtualfxvideo.com] 
Everything made is produced in 2K or 4K, with 2K-HD Digital Files available on my site. Distributed DVDs come with a one-time Digital Download Coupon.

I am looking for resellers. If you already purchase through Morris, you have access to most of my FX. If not, please contact me if you run a webstore. Thanks.. JON HYERS


----------

